# Mk4 tips



## chrisbigelow95 (May 20, 2020)

I'm currently building a 4 cylinder race car using a mk4 golf gti. The class im building the car for doesn't allow turbos or superchargers. I have lot of questions on this car and would greatly appreciate any help I can get on it. One of my biggest challenges is doing stuff no one would normally do with these cars like swapping a 1.8t motor for a 2.0 motor.. anyone that can or would help please message me and I can start asking questions. Thank you


----------



## Streetstyle (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe you would use a Golf MK3 16V GTI Engine. Produces highest output as an n/a Engine.


----------



## Dancher (Dec 10, 2020)

You can take 2.0 gen 3


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

I used to run a counter flow 1.8 in my MK1 Rabbit. To get some power out of that car for the races, it was about bumping up compression (almost 12.x:1... I forget the exact number) and running race fuel. I achieved this via block deck, head shaving, and piston milling. Ran C12 leaded race fuel.

Additionally, lightened flywheel for quicker revs with Kennedy 4-puck clutch for good engagement. LSD for traction, good tires (still ran DOT tires back then), 4:1 header (still a great option for MK4 2.0 engine), and what was called a "G grind" cam (advertised as providing torque instead of high revving power). With today's engines, running solid lifters instead of hydo will prevent valve floating with proper springs.

Just some ideas from the NA world of VWs. Today.... I run 1.8T in my MK4 Golf and MK1 Scirocco.

Steve


----------

